# What do you think of this



## lifestock (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!
sometimes when I have my camera with me I always take pictures of everything I look at. Then I decided to start selling some of the nice shots I've made.
I don't know many good websites where I could sell pictures for some good profit so I made myself an account on snapvillage.com
I uploaded my first photo, it got accepted. I'm so excited! 
Well, I just wanted you guys to look at it and tell me what you think about it since its one of the best shots I've made so far and you guys are professionals, just let me know your opinion. 
Thanks!

http://www.snapvillage.com/PictureD...iUY3Kp348t8rcEI2hm4B5XG+ht45pOyVm+g4gOTmwPB/a
If it doesn't display, photo ID is: 43-00719028


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 16, 2009)

That's kind of weird that SnapVillage would put so many marks on the image.  Let us know how the sales go.


----------



## lifestock (Jan 16, 2009)

so far I have got only 30 views. No downloads at all. I guess i should edit it, add some more contrast and brightness to make it more attractive.
Here's what I did to it already:


----------



## frXnz kafka (Jan 16, 2009)

lifestock said:


> so far I have got only 30 views. No downloads at all. I guess i should edit it, add some more contrast and brightness to make it more attractive.


I assume Snapvillage is microstock? If so, they typically prefer unedited photos. That way the customer has a clean slate to work off.


----------

